
Reddit launches “Upvoted” to highlight the stories behind the upvoted stories - scottcowley
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9460025/reddit-news-site-upvoted-launch
======
tefo-mohapi
Reddit about to do what Buzzfeed does with popular Reddit content. ;-)

